

Why major creative breakthroughs happen in your late thirties - amix
http://qz.com/177694

======
VLM
Someone needs to learn survivorship bias. The reason a tiny fraction of
successful experimentalists are older than a tiny fraction of successful
theoreticians is the theory guys can implement the monkeys on typewriters and
the one who writes Shakespeare accidentally can be anointed as genius. However
the experimentalist has to actually make something work, which takes a lot
longer to learn how to do.

Also money. Doesn't take long to fundraise for printer toner cartridges, but
some physics experiments require a long fundraising stage.

